# Blackhawk 45 LC



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

I just put a Blackhawk 45 on layaway and I want to reload for this gun.

My question is the selection of bullets shows .452 and .454 and I don't
know which one I need or if it matters on this gun.

Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

You'll want the .452", the .454" is for older guns, such as the Colt SAA.

Bob Wright


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Bob This may be the shortest layaway in the history of layaways

I've not owned a revolver in 25 yrs and like they say on that old Wolf brand chilli comercial " brother thats to long".


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I've found that depending on what you use for a bullter matters in regards to the size. For jacketed bullets, I'll use .452 and for lead, .454 bullets. Check your throats as Ruger's are known for being undersized which can effect accuarcy for some.


----------

